# NH 1049 vs. Super 1049 Bale Wagon



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

What is different between the 1049 and the Super 1049? Looks like the Super was made in 1977 only, but are there any advantages of one over the other? I have a 1047 now and would like to get the bigger capacity and autotie. I don't think I can justify the cost for my small operation, but what are the advantages of a 1069 over a 1049? Thanks.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

looks like this might of got passed over...?

Lots of changes from the 1049 to the 1069, think the only thing the 1049 does better than the 1069 is the frame is stronger from the factory from my understanding. Other than that i think the 1069 is just a little nicer in most areas. But I would guess with a good opperator they both will stack hay at about the same rate.

Don't know much about the difference between the super and not super wagons. I have heard the tables flex better on the super bale wagons allowing them to not brake as easy...? Sounded like some made up thing to me though...

Could just be as simple as the year.

Can't get factory air with the 1049's, 4 speed instead of a 5, engine is placed in a different location, the 1069 will adjust the bales left to right on the second table, the cab looks a little nicer on the 1069's, some 1069's had a 461 big block i think... I think that is most of the differences.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't know for sure but someone told me once that the rolling rack on a super is hydraulic vs: spring return on the regular. Could be wrong though.
I've got a 1048 that works just great-though the newer models have a few more creature comforts and generally have diesel power i believe.


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I was looking at a S1049 back then, but it sold before I got a chance to travel to look at it. I did get a 1033 cheap to use as a backup.

I looked in the parts list and it doesn't look like the S1049 has a hydraulic rolling rack either.

I'm still not sure what I should do I guess. The size of my operation doesn't support a newer machine, but I would like something a little better than the 1047 I have now.

Do you have fire concerns with a gas powered wagon while stacking? My wagon had a turn-down end on the tailpipe, and one time last year I left it idling in one place too long while putting up the stack poles and started to singe the loose hay under the pipe outlet. I've since cut off that tip such that the exhaust goes straight back, but it still worries me. One reason to get a diesel?


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

I think both the gas and diesel machines have fire conserns. Make sure the muffler is in good condition, mine goes straight out the back, and keep them clean! Also I have found the verious shields over the exhaust and intake manifold are there for a reason...

Sounds like a clean 1049 would suit you needs fine. Think there is about a $20,000 difference between the 49 and 69 when i was looking at them...


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

My muffler tilts down a little, so with the tip the end was only 8" or so off the ground. It is much better now that I cut it off. I make it a point to blow off the machine with a leaf blower each day now too, and plan to get an even bigger fire extinguisher now.

I figured the cooler exhaust of the diesel would be a plus, but other than that I don't need a diesel and I can live without A/C. The S1049 I was looking at had sat for several years but looked straight in the pictures. I suppose you are right though - look for an older 1049 in decent shape that has limited value to large producers as opposed to a 1069 that has been used up. Your 1049 certainly looks sharp!


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

That's what I did. It came out of Canada. Think is sat for some time to. Shipping wasn't too bad...

The only problem with them sitting to long is the hydraulics can have some problems. We put a new lift cylinder on the pickup, new drive motor on the pick up, and had to rebuild one valve that was leaking. The benefit of them is most of the stuff can be easily made out of raw material. For example the yellow uprights on the load rack we built from scratch... re-sheeted the tables...and so on.

Would say the nicer one you can find the better off you will be. If they are too torn up it will be slow stacking hay.

Other things to think about is the tires are expensive!!!, transmissions are cheap and easy to replace, springs are inexpensive if you go with someone other than New Holland, same with pumps and drive motors... would guess drive and steer axels will cost some money, brakes won't be cheep, paint doesn't cost much, easy to make the interior nice, A rv fan in the cab will allow you to keep the door closed and suck air in from the front, drive pulleys from crank to hydraulic pump are expensive, and ware out easy!

This might give you some bargaining power and things to look for....?

We only put 2 to 3 grand into this machine and came out good...


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the pointers on the 1049. I hadn't heard about the pump drive being an issue. You did some good work on yours!

I had to rebuild the transmission in my 1047 after first gear chipped. I was able to order parts from a Jeep supplier fortunately but it was still $700 or so, which isn't too bad I guess.

I cheated on the tires for my 1047. After geting stuck too easily, I decided I needed more tread and found a pair of like new R4 tires for $100 on ebay. Granted they aren't rated for road speeds, but mine never gets out of the field anyway. They really help when it is wet. I worry that the 1049/1069 will be even worse in wet conditions as the engine is forward more.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

If you have some weight on the load rack it won't be a problem in most cases...

But I got mine stuck in about 4 inches of mud two summers ago, and tried to move it in 2 inches of snow the other day and could not make it up a frozen incline... So... Guess you could put liquid in the tires if not going over the road, or weight in the back, mine has a concreat box but i have not filled it. Not really needed here. The tread on my tires are good, just not weighted very good for mud when empty.

Look up Transmission Exchange in Portland Oregon in the future, got a fully rebuilt transmission for $800. And it works Great, Very Happy, and was ready in 3 days for pickup.

ELS Equipment Search Home

Found mine on this web page... might help.

Thanks for the comments by the way.


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

The 1069 has the engine under the load rack...


----------

